# Puppy pad training



## Mary_n_Bitsy (Mar 4, 2004)

Anyone have any advice? I also plan on letting Bitsy sleep with us in the bed, any advice on how to train her to wake us up by whining when she needs to go potty so we can take her to the potty pad?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Mary and Besty,

I think it depends on you if you want your puppy to sleep with you. I have had two dogs -both have passed away - and with them I crate trained them. When my black lab was a puppy I tried letting him sleep with me and one night he went to the end of the bed and peed. He just came up to the top of the bed and went back to sleep. From that point on I put him in a crate, at night, until he was potty trained. For training both to make a noise when they needed to go outside I think they trained me. Anytime they made a bark or growl I would ask them if they needed to go outside to do their business and take them out. After a while they just learned that if they barked or growled they went outside. My cocker spaniel was really good at this. He could talk and I believe he had to have been a human in a past life because he would just talk and talk LOL!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't let my dog whine or bark at me when she needs something... I trained her from the beginning to go to her pad to pee. At night I'd have her pee before going to bed & first thing in the morning I'd take her to pee again. I also didn't let her drink any water after a certain time so that she won't have to pee in the middle of the night. I slept with her a few times at night when we first got her & she didn't have an accident however I was always afraid of it. She was pretty good about not waking up to pee though. I would think that the best thing is to train her first to either pee before going to bed & putting her in bed with you afterwards or sleeping in her bed & having a pee pee pad in the same room so she can get up & pee by herself. That's just me though... I'm more picky than others...


----------

